# Godless



## svalbard (Nov 25, 2017)

This new mini series on Netflix is a well worth a watch. Set in 1884 in the 'Wild West' it follows the various storylines of a town with no men, a shot gun wielding widow on the range(Michelle Dockery), a sheriff who is slowly going blind, a top notch villain in Jeff Daniels and his protege turned nemesis Jack O Connell.

I am loving this.


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 25, 2017)

svalbard said:


> This new mini series on Netflix is a well worth a watch. Set in 1884 in the 'Wild West' it follows the various storylines of a town with no men, a shot gun wielding widow on the range(Michelle Dockery), a sheriff who is slowly going blind, a top notch villain in Jeff Daniels and his protege turned nemesis Jack O Connell.
> 
> I am loving this.



Haven't heard of this!

Sounds so good, I'm signing off right now, to go check it out!


----------



## ctg (Dec 1, 2017)

I finally finished it and I have to agree with svalbard that it's a wonderful. I loved it and Mrs Grey loved it even more. It was her, who watched it first and then made me to go through it. Godless is a beautiful story set in the lawless country that has lost all of its hope "in one incident, that took away 38 men." What makes it special is that it's a redemption story seen through anti-hero angle. There simply aren't any hardy men left in the town of La Belle. Even the sheriff is a blind old stubborn. 

Thing is Godless is a dark story. Almost as dark as some of the true crime documents you can find in the Netflix. So you're glad that counterbalanced with scenes that makes you roar in laughter. Some of the best moments involve old native Grandma. In fact, Godless is almost a dark docudrama as most of the characters are realistically portrayed. They bleed, they cry, and they show love just like any one of us. 

Don't think this is as another Western, because it's much, much more. This story could had been set in the cold north and it could work, even in the futuristic settings, as long as there's some place that's far from the grasp of authorities as this story is run by the characters.


----------



## DelActivisto (Dec 1, 2017)

I thought this was going to be about America's Godless Christians.


----------



## Heather Myst (Dec 5, 2017)

I just wanted to give this another thumbs up. it is only seven episodes long and I was sad to see it end.


----------



## svalbard (Dec 6, 2017)

Heather Myst said:


> I just wanted to give this another thumbs up. it is only seven episodes long and I was sad to see it end.



I agree. It could have done with another 3 episodes. I would love to see the back story of Alice and Sheriff Bill.


----------



## Lex E. Darion (Dec 20, 2017)

svalbard said:


> I agree. It could have done with another 3 episodes. I would love to see the back story of Alice and Sheriff Bill.


Didn't we see their back story? Not all of it, I guess, but we saw that he saved her.

I loved this show but didn't like the ending at all - at least not Alice's storyline.



Spoiler



Alice had plenty of opportunity to get with Bill before Roy came along and didn't show any sign of interest. All that changes because he's going blind?? It's a pity relationship and she deserved better!


----------

